# Network administration



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anyone need any remote administration (or local if you're in Portland, OR) I've been using freebsd on a daily basis for almost 2 years for everything from a desktop system to running dns and apache. I'm also 2 semester's away from finishing my AAS in CIS: network admin, all A's. Oh, did I mention I'll do it for free?


----------

